# [Tutorial] Creating a fake fisheye effect in photoshop!



## TheKenTurner (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys, last night, I decided to do a Photoshop tutorial on how to do a fake fisheye effect. I think that it turned out really well, and I'm very proud of it. I can do other things in Photoshop if you guys want tutorials. If you have any questions about this tutorial, please post the comment below, and I will make sure to get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## j_mejia17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool I bookmarked the video


----------

